
Ask HN: What calculator do you use on Ubuntu? - calculator_head
I&#x27;ve recently moved away from OSX and went full linux, not a painful decision since current MBPs are a complete waste of money. I have transitioned my workflow to ubuntu pretty easily and no issue whatsoever. But, find myself missing the calculator built in Spotlight and I&#x27;m looking for a replacement.<p>TL;DR: So, question is: 
What program&#x2F;tool&#x2F;phisical calc&#x2F;website(please don&#x27;t tell me gogle :&#x2F;) do you use to do calculations during your workflow?
======
ocdtrekkie
This answers your question, but won't actually help you: I use the Windows 10
Calculator, which has a super handy programmer mode that does hex and binary
and crud.

IMHO, I'd look for someone who's emulated/reimplemented a proper graphing
calculator. I've never tried using
[https://www.numworks.com/simulator/](https://www.numworks.com/simulator/) for
realz, but it looks handy.

